# Puppy: How Often Can I Shower Him?



## Juicy (Apr 16, 2007)

9 week old miniature poodle and he's white. Since my dog is white, he get's dirty fast. Since he is still a puppy, how often can i take him a shower?


----------



## squirt1968 (Feb 19, 2007)

daily won't hurt if you just use water. I find every 2 weeks works for a regular bath as I am always concerned about dry skin


----------



## Alpha (Aug 24, 2006)

Depends on what your using for a shampoo.

My guys since the nasty, muddy weather is here, get rinsed off with warm water everytime they go out.

Bathing once a week is perfectly fine is your using a mild dog shampoo.


----------



## ashes (Apr 15, 2007)

i bathe my german shepherd once a week. as long as you use the right shampoo you dont have to worry about drying out the skin. Oatmeal shampoos are great (my favorite) as are aloe, hypoalergenic, tar and sulfur, and follow up conditioners. every 4 to 6 weeks i use a degreaser or "down and dirty" to strip out any build up and his coat and skin have never been better!


----------

